# Phil Heath - Rare Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2007 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2008 IRONMAN





































2008 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2008 MS CHAMPIONSHIPS




























2008 NPC MARYLAND










2008 UKFBB SOUTH COAST





































2008 PITTSBURGH PRO


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

2008 NPC SOUTHEASTERN


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome pics bud- i want to marry him hes awesome (joke, he is awesome though)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

great pics....believe he is a really nice guy to... :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very good pics


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice pics IB,

Check out the dude out of Corrie, ive got a picture of him in my shop, because he lost like 150lbs on pro peptide or something, still always going to be the dude out of coronation street though


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

the mans a machine, future mr olympia in my opinion


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Them arms and delts. FFS.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics mate. My fave bodybuilder at the moment. He's a future MrO for sure.

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

He is top notch :thumbup1:


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

wow Jay Cutler looks like an idiot in that suit lool. Phil healths forearms/arms are hugggeee


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

very impressive


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

andibeqiri said:


> wow Jay Cutler looks like an idiot in that suit lool. Phil healths forearms/arms are hugggeee


Yeah i mean mr olympia how many times? And he can't get a taylored suit...

Heath's looking extremely well balanced ..... His lats seem to go down to near the bottom of his spine:confused1:


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

He looks great quality all in proportion.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> great pics....believe he is a really nice guy to... :thumbup1:


He's a great guy! Met him last year - really down to earth and had plenty of time to talk to all his fans and discuss training!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Big fan of his, awsome physique in everyway!

looking at his condition makes me wana do more cardio!


----------

